# Please Help!! advice!!



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

My teacup chihuahua pees everywhere, on the floor, on my the bed, on her bed, besides eating and play with her own poop. 
Usuallly in the morning I put her in the laundry room with a gate till she pee.but this morning she peed on my belly while I slept.
What can I do? I don't have that problem with my oldest chihuahua, she pee on the pad.. but this little one don't want to learn. Thanks


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How old is the younger dog? I take it she is a puppy, not housetrained yet, right?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What steps are you taking to house train your puppy? How often do you take her to the place she is supposed to pee?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Puppies need to go out often. While they are awake, I was taking Remi outside literally every 45 minutes until he was about 5-6 months old. Its a pain, yes...but it pays off. 

How old is the puppy? Do you suspect a UTI or anything? 

I guess I would personally try to eliminate the potty pads all together because that does just tell puppy its ok to pee in the house. Also make sure you are cleaning any areas up with an enzymatic cleaner such as Natures Miracle.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone for yours help!! She is 1 year old, usually I walk boths in the morning and when I get back home from work. I work all day. I teach her where to pee and poo as my 3 years old mix chihuahua, who wake up at night and pee on the pad, the reallity is that with the oldest took me almost 2 years for her to learn where to pee.. but I think she is lazy too..because when she want to pee, she does where she is at that time, like my bed..So what I think the day she pee on my bally it was because she don't want to wake up.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Northwoods10 said:


> Puppies need to go out often. While they are awake, I was taking Remi outside literally every 45 minutes until he was about 5-6 months old. Its a pain, yes...but it pays off.
> 
> How old is the puppy? Do you suspect a UTI or anything?
> 
> I guess I would personally try to eliminate the potty pads all together because that does just tell puppy its ok to pee in the house. Also make sure you are cleaning any areas up with an enzymatic cleaner such as Natures Miracle.


The problem is they are alone all day, I leave the patio door open, but my oldest chihuahua pee on the pad..and sometimes she wait for me to come back and take her out for a walk.. Isn't suppossed the little one have to learn from the oldest? Thanks for your help!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dogs do not learn some things by mimicry contrary to what people think. Potty training is one of them. 

What you need to do is encourage and reinforce your dog for going in the right spots. Reinforce with praise and favorite treats. Definitely take her there often to remind her where the potty is.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It sounds to me that she just doesn't know where to pee yet. So, when you are home I would make it a point to be sure and take her outside to the "pad" very often, like once every hour maybe. Whenever she goes pee where she is supposed to you will want to give her lots and lots of praise and even a treat. It will just take a lot of repetition on your part until she figures it out. By taking her out so often you are setting her up for success and lots of positive reinforcement for doing whats right....dogs learn the fastest this way. 

If you can actually catch her in the act in the house pottying I would say "no" and quickly pick her up and take her to where she is supposed to pee. Once outside on the pad give lots of praise. If you see places where she has had an accident in the house, don't punish her, if it's after the fact she will have no idea why she is in trouble.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Stella08 said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for yours help!! She is 1 year old, usually I walk boths in the morning and when I get back home from work. I work all day. I teach her where to pee and poo as my 3 years old mix chihuahua, who wake up at night and pee on the pad, the reallity is that with the oldest took me almost 2 years for her to learn where to pee.. but I think she is lazy too..because when she want to pee, she does where she is at that time, like my bed..So what I think the day she pee on my bally it was because she don't want to wake up.


No, your dog hasn't been taught the correct place to potty. You need to do some serious research on potty training methods or get someone to help you. Just the fact that it too 2 years to teach the other dog where to potty emphasizes the need for you to learn how to teach it. Potty training should only take a couple of weeks. Once a dog knows for sure where the potty place is, you wll never have another problem unless the dog can't hold it any longer without having access to the correct place. PetSmart used to sell a very good book on potty training. Don't know if they still do or not.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> No, your dog hasn't been taught the correct place to potty. You need to do some serious research on potty training methods or get someone to help you. Just the fact that it too 2 years to teach the other dog where to potty emphasizes the need for you to learn how to teach it. Potty training should only take a couple of weeks. Once a dog knows for sure where the potty place is, you wll never have another problem unless the dog can't hold it any longer without having access to the correct place. PetSmart used to sell a very good book on potty training. Don't know if they still do or not.


Thanks so much for the info! I will try to find the book... thanks for your time I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

luvMyBRT said:


> It sounds to me that she just doesn't know where to pee yet. So, when you are home I would make it a point to be sure and take her outside to the "pad" very often, like once every hour maybe. Whenever she goes pee where she is supposed to you will want to give her lots and lots of praise and even a treat. It will just take a lot of repetition on your part until she figures it out. By taking her out so often you are setting her up for success and lots of positive reinforcement for doing whats right....dogs learn the fastest this way.
> 
> If you can actually catch her in the act in the house pottying I would say "no" and quickly pick her up and take her to where she is supposed to pee. Once outside on the pad give lots of praise. If you see places where she has had an accident in the house, don't punish her, if it's after the fact she will have no idea why she is in trouble.


The time I punish her it was when she pee on my bed or my couch, but I keep leave them to sleep with me.. I already rid off the couch ...to give them more room to play and where I have to leave a pad, because I work and the spent about 9 hours by themselves. 
The other night I woke up at 3 am because she almost try to do the same, to pee on me, my bally, so I put her in the laundry with a pad and she pee there. I start to repeat in the morning the same way, and she start to pee in the pad, but I have to put a gate and leave her alone for a few minutes till she is done.
Thanks so much for your advice, is a great help for me!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When she does pee in the right place, make sure you praise and treat her her like its the most fabulous thing she's ever done in her life. And, praise her the moment she starts peeing in the right place, so she associates the peeing with good things happening to her. Take her to the pad often, even every hour when you are home (other than sleeping). Keep it up, you'll get there.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> When she does pee in the right place, make sure you praise and treat her her like its the most fabulous thing she's ever done in her life. And, praise her the moment she starts peeing in the right place, so she associates the peeing with good things happening to her. Take her to the pad often, even every hour when you are home (other than sleeping). Keep it up, you'll get there.


Thanks Molly for your advice..usually when we get back from a walk, they run to the kitchen where I give them a treat. The big issue is when I am not at home, and I forget ( I put a post few days ago about it) to tell about that she also like to play with her poo and eat it!! I found her eating her own poo ;(. Some days I feel frustrateed because I know how much I care and I try to spend all the time I have with them, I quit College because I don't want to leave them alone for more than 9 hours (the time I work ) I run so fast from the office to get home the soon as posible .. weekends I stay all weekend with them, taking to the dog park...So I know I do everything possible to make my dogs happy, I adopt them , when Stella was trained after 2 years, I adopt Luna and take it all started again, I love them!


----------

